# Members



## Hooked (12/9/17)

I'm just wondering how many members does ecigssa have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (12/9/17)

8081
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/17)

W


DaveH said:


> 8081
> Dave


WOW!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/17)

WOW!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (12/9/17)

And around maybe 50 active ones sadly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

Roodt said:


> And around maybe 50 active ones sadly



Way more than 50 active members @Roodt 
But you are right in that not all members are active.
There are about 700 members that have logged in over the past 24 hours - you can see that stat on the homepage.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (12/9/17)

@Silver, how do you count me? I log in every half hour

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/9/17)

Roodt said:


> And around maybe 50 active ones sadly


That was going to be my next question! However, even if members are inactive i.e. they don't post, is it possible to see how many read the forums e.g. in a FB group, one can see how many people have read a post, even if they didn't respond.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/9/17)

Petrus said:


> @Silver, how do you count me? I log in every half hour


 How do you count me? I never log out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/9/17)

From the members logged on now stats on the portal page, it seem @Rob Fisher is babysitting You, Me and eight others at the moment. I think that says something about us but I'm not sure what? LOL

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (16/9/17)

Roodt said:


> And around maybe 50 active ones sadly


That is sadly amazing. I can't imagine not logging on daily.These members don't know what they miss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/9/17)

Hooked said:


> That was going to be my next question! However, even if members are inactive i.e. they don't post, is it possible to see how many read the forums e.g. in a FB group, one can see how many people have read a post, even if they didn't respond.



Thats a good question @Hooked 

About a 1,000 members log in each day. Not the same members of course, some members only log in every few days. 
But here is the interesting thing, for each member there are at least 2 visitors not logged in viewing the various threads on the forum. These are most likely web users that are not members,

So the bottom line is that what you write is being seen by way more people than those interacting or posting.

Anyhow, size is not the ultimate goal. Its more about the depth of relationships and the quality of interactions.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3


----------



## Waine (16/9/17)

Well spoken @Silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/17)

I was just thinking (sometimes I sit and think, at other times I just sit)... the number of active users is somewhat reflected in the number of members who respond to surveys..... usually around 100. 

This is a great pity because in my opinion it renders the results of our surveys somewhat meaningless. It is quite likely that those who respond are the active members, and as such possibly cloud (pun intended) any results. E.g. many DIY and therefore happily consume more juice ..... have multiple mods and attys therefore vaping at a range of watts ...are more well informed about vaping and vaping products in general.

Perhaps it is time to think of ways to make existing members more active. This is a great forum with friendly and helpful members. Perhaps we could do more to spread the word about vaping and its benefits. 

What do you guys think ?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I was just thinking (sometimes I sit and think, at other times I just sit)... the number of active users is somewhat reflected in the number of members who respond to surveys..... usually around 100.
> 
> This is a great pity because in my opinion it renders the results of our surveys somewhat meaningless. It is quite likely that those who respond are the active members, and as such possibly cloud (pun intended) any results. E.g. many DIY and therefore happily consume more juice ..... have multiple mods and attys therefore vaping at a range of watts ...are more well informed about vaping and vaping products in general.
> 
> ...



I like what you are saying @Puff the Magic Dragon
We certainly try our best to help out folk that come onto the forum with questions. I will admit though that I am not familiar with all the gear nowadays so I often feel like a noob myself and at a loss to advise on some of the newer gear.

We also try hard with the vape meets and events such as VapeCon to spread the word about vaping (and this wonderful forum)

I do believe that smokers finding it challenging to quit should definitely give vaping a chance. It has worked for me and for many others. And this forum has played a very important part in keeping me off the stinkies and on the vaping. (Motivation, community and knowledge)

Just to touch on your comment of those responding to surveys. I hear what you say and you are right in principle, however in practice there are many active tapatalk users. Unfortunately, tapatalk is a 3rd party application with limited functionality. While it might be nice for on the go viewing (and in my case for uploading photos with resizing on the fly) it does not capture all the rich functionality that our forum software (Xenforo) offers - as a result, the surveys and voting are not accessible on Tapatalk. So there are many more active users that mostly use Tapatalk and dont see the voting surveys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (17/9/17)

In any forum, there will be many lurkers. The 90/10 rule applies to social media as it does to most other things. I'm on Discord and in a chatroom of around 150 people, 90% of the input is from 10% of the members. Probably 60% of Discord regulars don't say anything ever. 

Some people just feel they have little to say. Although I think that's platform-specific rather than personality-specific. I post a lot here but I don't post anything on FaceBook. Ever. People posting memes of Trump's orange face, or posting location updates, is not something that engages me. FB and Twitter are about navel-gazing rather than discussion imo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

RichJB said:


> In any forum, there will be many lurkers. The 90/10 rule applies to social media as it does to most other things. I'm on Discord and in a chatroom of around 150 people, 90% of the input is from 10% of the members. Probably 60% of Discord regulars don't say anything ever.
> 
> Some people just feel they have little to say. Although I think that's platform-specific rather than personality-specific. I post a lot here but I don't post anything on FaceBook. Ever. People posting memes of Trump's orange face, or posting location updates, is not something that engages me. FB and Twitter are about navel-gazing rather than discussion imo.



I can relate to what you are saying @RichJB 
For me the difference between the forum and my FB experience is that we all have a common interest here. And things are better structured.
My normal page feed on FB is quite challenging to scroll through with all the chopping and changing of topics.

I hear you that most folk dont feel the need to contribute or post much. That is their choice and as long as they benefit from the content they read, then that is great.

Non posters just should know that we as the Admin & Mod team (and I can safely speak for many other forumites) are a helpful and welcoming group of people. So folk should not be scared to ask questions at all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (17/9/17)

Raindance said:


> From the members logged on now stats on the portal page, it seem @Rob Fisher is babysitting You, Me and eight others at the moment. I think that says something about us but I'm not sure what? LOL
> 
> Regards



Wow! Only 8 others


Silver said:


> Thats a good question @Hooked
> 
> About a 1,000 members log in each day. Not the same members of course, some members only log in every few days.
> But here is the interesting thing, for each member there are at least 2 visitors not logged in viewing the various threads on the forum. These are most likely web users that are not members,
> ...


And the fact that there ARE interactions. I find ecigssa far more enjoyable than Facebook. On FB I post and post and get no reaction whatsoever - although I can see that 101 people have seen my post. Here I post and I get replies which is great! Love being part of this family

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Roodt (17/9/17)

Maybe think it is because all the younger (by which i mean early 20's) vapers tend to be more inclined to try gather info from youtube as opposed to having to read in a forum?
I have noticed this trend with my younger brothers who are 10 years younger than myself. I have shown them the forum (they both also vape) and they just go meh... they rather just watch youtube videos or take the oke by the vape shops advice as oposed to reading multiple user opinions (as found on the forum) and then making a i formed decision. 

It is so bad that one uses only a troll rta, but has no idea of the tipe of wire or build he has in it, just goes to the vape shop once a week for a rewick or recoil if needed and gets told "vape it at around 80w"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (17/9/17)

I'm just here for the juice!

Ahhhhh... who am I kidding???!!! That's how I started on here... I joined because I loved reading about all the different commercial juices... and picking out the new ones I wanted to try...

Since then I have:
Started making my own juice
Acquired a Drag
Acquired a Skyclone
Acquired a Wasp
Started building and experimenting with my own coils... (I still suck here and don't understand everything yet)
Met amazing people!
I'm sure there are more... that I just can't think of right now...

Bottom line is... this forum helped me soooo much! And for that I will be eternally grateful!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (18/9/17)

Personally the number of members on this forum, or the (perceived) lack thereof is a non entity for me. The fact is there are serious vapers on this forum who often post and comment and this makes it all worth while.

Everyone here has different needs and desires. For some, it is getting advice, for others it's the joy of sharing a new purchase. We may never know the satisfaction one may get from posting about their new purchase, or even writing an opinion on something, and getting 5 "likes." 

Or one who writes a review with photos and gets told that the review was appreciated.

I am very introverted, but I like to connect with others concerning a "hobby" that I enjoy. Vaping is by far my most interesting and fulfilling hobby ever. Part of my enjoyment of this hobby is interacting with other vaping enthusiasts, from South Africa!

This forum meets my needs and I am very grateful for the interaction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 4


----------



## GregF (18/9/17)

Waine said:


> Personally the number of members on this forum, or the (perceived) lack thereof is a non entity for me. The fact is there are serious vapers on this forum who often post and comment and this makes it all worth while.
> 
> Everyone here has different needs and desires. For some, it is getting advice, for others it's the joy of sharing a new purchase. We may never know the satisfaction one may get from posting about their new purchase, or even writing an opinion on something, and getting 5 "likes."
> 
> ...


There you go @Waine your first like.......4 to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine (18/9/17)

Thanks for the "Like". Let's spread the "likes" here, the more likes — the merrier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

Waine said:


> Personally the number of members on this forum, or the (perceived) lack thereof is a non entity for me. The fact is there are serious vapers on this forum who often post and comment and this makes it all worth while.
> 
> Everyone here has different needs and desires. For some, it is getting advice, for others it's the joy of sharing a new purchase. We may never know the satisfaction one may get from posting about their new purchase, or even writing an opinion on something, and getting 5 "likes."
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more @Waine - well explained

And regarding your later posts about likes, I got a "like shower" the other morning from the man himself - @Constantbester the other day. Felt so good I was smiling for quite a while!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (18/9/17)

Silver said:


> Couldn't agree more @Waine - well explained
> 
> And regarding your later posts about likes, I got a "like shower" the other morning from the man himself - @Constantbester the other day. Felt so good I was smiling for quite a while!



It's really interesting that everyone likes a pat on the shoulder. I think it touches on the inner child in us, so excited because the teacher pasted a gold star in our homework book! And looking at the various juices that are available further cements my view: Marshmallows, choc-chip cookies, caramel popcorn. I wonder if there's candy floss? If not, there should be! Ah.... we're all just kids at heart and let's hope that we never grow up!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (18/9/17)

It's also "making that connection" socially, and interacting, albeit electronically. We're are all stuck in cyber-city now. Soon we will have more "e-friends" than friends in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

Waine said:


> It's also "making that connection" socially, and interacting, albeit electronically. We're are all stuck in cyber-city now. Soon we will have more "e-friends" than friends in person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Waine, you are correct

For the record, thats why we always put a lot of effort on the forum name tags at Vape Meets and VapeCon. Seeing the people in real life that you interact with online makes it very special.

And the interesting thing is that I have made several good friends on the forum that I would surely not have met otherwise if it weren't for vaping. Its definitely a great experience,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (19/9/17)

Waine said:


> It's also "making that connection" socially, and interacting, albeit electronically. We're are all stuck in cyber-city now. Soon we will have more "e-friends" than friends in person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean "soon"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

